
[video] How to Run a Tech Community - philip1209
https://engineering.opendns.com/2015/09/29/how-to-run-a-tech-community/
======
philip1209
Hello - I started OpenLate at our company because I couldn't find a place to
code at night. It grew into a speaker series with over 2700 members. So far in
2015, about 10% of technical OpenDNS hires have been sourced through OpenLate.

I had to leave OpenDNS and OpenLate as I transitioned to working on our
company full-time because it was accepted to a cool little fellowship program.
However, this talk covers all the lessons that we learned about running a tech
speaker series.

Of note, here is the Run Book for the meetup - it includes everything we used
to run the event, including how to setup and what emails to send members.
[https://opendns.app.box.com/OpenLateMeetupRunbook](https://opendns.app.box.com/OpenLateMeetupRunbook)

If you have any questions about running a meetup, I'm happy to answer them!

